# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء روحاني

## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


دعاء روحاني 
هذا الدعاء إلى الله انادي 
يارب شافي كل مناجي 
بكل وقت أنا انادي 
ياخالق الكون حقق مرادي 
من صميم القلب ربي ياعمادي
ادفع كل بلاء عن العبادي 
اطرق بابك انا ياخالق وانادي 
بعالي الصوت اصرخ يارب العبادي 
عجل بالفرج لمهجة الهادي 
ويسر كل أمر لشيعة الهادي 

نسالكم الدعاء لقضاء الحاجه
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد يعطيك الي في بالك
تسلــــــــــــــمين غناتي
موفقه لكـــــــــل خير 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> يارب بحق محمد وآل محمد يعطيك الي في بالك
> تسلــــــــــــــمين غناتي
> موفقه لكـــــــــل خير 
> دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
> لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك



 
مشكورة خيه على التواااصل 
وربي لا يحرمني منكم جميع 
والله يبلغش مرادش ويقضي جميع حوائجك في الدنيا والاخره 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ غاليتي 
لا خلا ولا عدم 
دعوااااااتك

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

هذا الدعاء إلى الله انادي 
يارب شافي كل مناجي 
بكل وقت أنا انادي 
ياخالق الكون حقق مرادي 
من صميم القلب ربي ياعمادي
ادفع كل بلاء عن العبادي 
اطرق بابك انا ياخالق وانادي 
بعالي الصوت اصرخ يارب العبادي 
عجل بالفرج لمهجة الهادي 
ويسر كل أمر لشيعة الهادي 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


دعاء روحاني 
__هذا الدعاء إلى الله انادي 
يارب شافي كل مناجي 
بكل وقت أنا انادي 
ياخالق الكون حقق مرادي 
من صميم القلب ربي ياعمادي
ادفع كل بلاء عن العبادي 
اطرق بابك انا ياخالق وانادي 
بعالي الصوت اصرخ يارب العبادي 
عجل بالفرج لمهجة الهادي 
ويسر كل أمر لشيعة الهادي_  
جزاكـ الله خير الجزاء 
*ومرحومة الوالدينـ* 
*وقضى الله حوائجكـ بالدنيا والاخره*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


دعاء روحاني 
هذا الدعاء إلى الله انادي 
يارب شافي كل مناجي 
بكل وقت أنا انادي 
ياخالق الكون حقق مرادي 
من صميم القلب ربي ياعمادي
ادفع كل بلاء عن العبادي 
اطرق بابك انا ياخالق وانادي 
بعالي الصوت اصرخ يارب العبادي 
عجل بالفرج لمهجة الهادي 
ويسر كل أمر لشيعة الهادي 

يسلمو على هالدعاء \يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ام الحلوين
ورده محمديه 
احلى بنت زعلانه 

يسلموووو على التواااجد 
وقضى الله جميع حوائجكم دنيا وآخره 
وجزاكم الله كل خير 
ومرحومين الوالدين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هذا الدعاء إلى الله انادي 
يارب شافي كل مناجي 
بكل وقت أنا انادي 
ياخالق الكون حقق مرادي 
من صميم القلب ربي ياعمادي
ادفع كل بلاء عن العبادي 
اطرق بابك انا ياخالق وانادي 
بعالي الصوت اصرخ يارب العبادي 
عجل بالفرج لمهجة الهادي 
ويسر كل أمر لشيعة الهادي 

نسالكم الدعاء لقضاء الحاجه

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

هذا الدعاء إلى الله انادي 
يارب شافي كل مناجي 
بكل وقت أنا انادي 
ياخالق الكون حقق مرادي 
من صميم القلب ربي ياعمادي
ادفع كل بلاء عن العبادي 
اطرق بابك انا ياخالق وانادي 
بعالي الصوت اصرخ يارب العبادي 
عجل بالفرج لمهجة الهادي 
ويسر كل أمر لشيعة الهادي  
جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

ورحم الله والديش

----------


## فردوس الجنان

إلى الله انادي 
يارب شافي كل مناجي 
بكل وقت أنا انادي 
ياخالق الكون حقق مرادي 
من صميم القلب ربي ياعمادي
ادفع كل بلاء عن العبادي 
اطرق بابك انا ياخالق وانادي 
بعالي الصوت اصرخ يارب العبادي 
عجل بالفرج لمهجة الهادي 
ويسر كل أمر لشيعة الهادي

----------

